# East Fork Little Miami river Kayak access



## Fish Ohio (Aug 10, 2018)

Is there anywhere to launch a kayak in the East Fork Little Miami river to access fishing east of I 275? I would be coming down from Dayton. If not is this area fish-able by wading?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

There's a public launch near the Clermont county jail on 222 and Sycamore park near Batavia and you can go in at East frk dam.
Easily wadeable----
Right now every stream in the area is wadeable 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Just a heads up but I noticed that they upped the outflow slightly on the E-frk-- normally wakes up the fish in the river
The lake is already low so this outflow might not last long ?? 
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

garhtr said:


> normally wakes up the fish in the river
> The lake is already low *so this outflow might not last long* ??


I just drove over it not 15 minutes ago and it looks like it's back down to normal outflow again.
Normal outflow is 31 cfs. It's been running 71 cfs for the last week or so and then it jumped up to 100 cfs. With the lake nearing winter pool and the lack of rain we've been having I was surprised they were running water out like they had been.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

crappiedude said:


> it looks like it's back down to normal outflow again


 Thanks, I only noticed it while fishing the Lmr just below the confluence but it did seem to shake the fish up a little (or the cooler nites ?)
I was hopeful for one or two more days of good outflow.
Maybe they will open CC a smidge soon.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

The COE website still shows them letting water out @ 100 cfs this morning.
I drove over it 2x today and it looked like a normal summer outflow to me.
I guess it just goes to show you can't believe what you read on the internet.


----------

